

Microsoft bought this in 200,000,000 is it worth it? - Fuca
http://www.massiveincorporated.com

======
wumi
have you played a video game recently? games like tony hawk, etc that tie in
sponsors like Jeep

~~~
rms
Yeah, there is definitely money in this market. 200M seems perfectly
reasonable as a strategic buy and I would be surprised if they don't have
respectable revenue.

